# trojan horse Small.BOG



## luongo001

Hi, upon opening iTunes, I received an a resident shield alert of this threat. However, the threat cannot be healed or moved to the vault. Any ideas as to how I'm supposed to deal with this? Thanks.


----------



## bribriny

I just tried to update my itunes as prompted!


----------



## RastusOxide

Hi I have the same problem, I use AVG, the latest iTunes and Windows 7 RC. i have found another forum discussing this here: 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2092831&start=0&tstart=0

My guess is that this is a misdiagnosis and we should wait for a new AVG update or new iTunes to fix it.


----------



## kevinbuckley75

same issue here...searching the avg site doesnt bring up any info on the threat


----------



## Sheep040891

How do i get rid of the bloody AVG pop ups! Im having exact same problem. Only happened today. & Now Itunes wont even work  Whats going on? Tried to get rid of the "trojans" or what ever AVG is making it out to be & all it does is crashes my lappy. Help please.


----------



## Susa

I am having the same issue!

However, I deleted a bunch of the Trojan Horses. I hope I didn't mess things up!  AVG caught them.


----------



## Sheep040891

How do i delete them Susa? AVG just keeps popping up again "/ and now Itunes has gone divvy


----------



## Cookiegal

It hasn't been officially confirmed yet but it does indeed appear to be a false positive. It has been submitted to AVG and I'm sure they will confirm it and then issue an update soon.

http://forums.avg.com/ww.avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=7797


----------



## Sheep040891

Can someone tell me how to get rid of the AVG pop ups!!!!!!!  Or atleast get rid of them!!


----------



## BeasleyBiz

For the time being do not quarantine files. Open AVG and click on Tools>Advanced Settings. Then click on Exceptions (under Resident Shield) and click Add Path. Use the Tree to navigate to My Computer Crogram Files iTunes. Add that folder to the exceptions. 
Click Apply and Ok, the follow those directions again to add an exception for the iPod folder.
Remember these steps because as soon as fix is released you want to undo it.


----------



## Cookiegal

BeasleyBiz said:


> For the time being do not quarantine files. Open AVG and click on Tools>Advanced Settings. Then click on Exceptions (under Resident Shield) and click Add Path. Use the Tree to navigate to My Computer Crogram Files iTunes. Add that folder to the exceptions.
> Click Apply and Ok, the follow those directions again to add an exception for the iPod folder.
> Remember these steps because as soon as fix is released you want to undo it.


I've edited your post. Why did you post a hidden link to Facebook?


----------



## BeasleyBiz

Sorry I copied and pasted from my facebook page and tried to remove link which is why I edited my thread the first time trying to remove it.


----------



## Susa

BeasleyBiz, thank you. You sound like you know what you are doing.

I had an AVG page pop up that asked me if I wanted to delete all of the trojans and I said I did. Now that is not the exact wording of the screen I got.

I was also doing a Malwarebytes scan at the same time the page popped up, but the page said AVG at the top.


----------



## Cookiegal

BeasleyBiz said:


> Sorry I copied and pasted from my facebook page and tried to remove link which is why I edited my thread the first time trying to remove it.


OK. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BeasleyBiz

Susa said:


> BeasleyBiz, thank you. You sound like you know what you are doing.
> 
> I had an AVG page pop up that asked me if I wanted to delete all of the trojans and I said I did. Now that is not the exact wording of the screen I got.
> 
> I was also doing a Malwarebytes scan at the same time the page popped up, but the page said AVG at the top.


That probably made it look like a valid warning as AVG will popup warnings when other scans "run over" an infected file. I love AVG but they have long had a problem with false positives and iTunes. Very similar situation a few years ago hosed my iTunes, but then I had no backup.


----------



## Sheep040891

Can someone help please?? I want the pop ups to stop! Ive tried the Exception things and put Ipod and Itunes into Resident Sheild and Expectations. Still gettin pop ups.


----------



## BeasleyBiz

Sheep040891 said:


> Can someone help please?? I want the pop ups to stop! Ive tried the Exception things and put Ipod and Itunes into Resident Sheild and Expectations. Still gettin pop ups.


What is it reporting? What folder is it reporting from?

All of my customers that have called in since this started the above mentioned fix stopped their Warnings.


----------



## Susa

If I ruined ITunes, I will figure that out after this crisis is over.


----------



## Sheep040891

BeasleyBiz said:


> What is it reporting? What folder is it reporting from?
> 
> All of my customers that have called in since this started the above mentioned fix stopped their Warnings.


The box is name 'Avg8TrayMainWnd'

Keeps saying,
"Do you want to force the threat removal"

Ive clicked yes once and it crashed my lappy so nexst time round i pressed no.

So what do i do?


----------



## Dargavie

luongo001 said:


> Hi, upon opening iTunes, I received an a resident shield alert of this threat. However, the threat cannot be healed or moved to the vault. Any ideas as to how I'm supposed to deal with this? Thanks.


Hi there,

This has also happened to me I have been using AVG for quite some time but when I went to open itunes I was quickly promt with trojan horse small BOG.
I was able to get around this by disabeling the resident sheild in AVG and This worked fine. You cannot remove this anyother way.


----------



## BeasleyBiz

Dargavie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This has also happened to me I have been using AVG for quite some time but when I went to open itunes I was quickly promt with trojan horse small BOG.
> I was able to get around this by disabeling the resident sheild in AVG and This worked fine. You cannot remove this anyother way.


If you disable Resident Shield you are at risk of real viruses.


----------



## pkalhan

beasleybiz,
i did what you said and am not getting anymore pop up, but you had mentioned to remember what we did because we will have to undo everything, can you explain how we undo that as I am not too familiar with avg


----------



## Dargavie

I'm glad to hear it worked for you. Until AVG comes up with a fix keep the Resident sheild off you can always go back later a enable it.


----------



## Dargavie

True but hopefully AVG are on to it and quick I would hate to see people removing iTunes and losing there saved purchased music.
If there's people out there like my self we have hundreds of songs and I'm unwilling to lose it all.


----------



## Dargavie

The other thing of course is to turn it back on once iTunes has loaded
That would be the best idea.
Cheers


----------



## pkalhan

i did not turn resident shield off, I did the Exceptions (under Resident Shield) and click Add Path. Use the Tree to navigate to My Computer Crogram Files iTunes thing


----------



## BeasleyBiz

pkalhan said:


> beasleybiz,
> i did what you said and am not getting anymore pop up, but you had mentioned to remember what we did because we will have to undo everything, can you explain how we undo that as I am not too familiar with avg


To remove later you simply follow the same directions as you did to add those folders to the exceptions, but this time instead of clicking Add Path you will highlight one of the folders and click Remove Path, then do the same for the other folder.

Dargavie, I am not telling anyone to remove iTunes, but simply add an exception to the AVG scan engine. This will keep them protected from other threats, unlike your suggestion to disable resident shield. I would hope AVG would be quick too, but I have dealt with them on issues with their paid and free software, and they are anything but quick.

To anyone else reading these posts I stress, if you disable Resident Shield you are AT RISK for real viruses. By adding the exceptions you are only at risk if an actual virus targets those particular folders. Given the odds I take the much smaller risk.


----------



## Sheep040891

I turned the Resident Sheild off and opened Itunes. Its now open so ive turned the Resident Sheild back on. Although, not sure if will work in future with the Sheild still on.


----------



## Dargavie

Agreed BeasleyBiz, I truley wouldn't like to see anyone get a real threat either. I have also had issues with AVG over the years.


----------



## pkalhan

beasleybiz,
thanks, but now I have a two part question after my scan is done, will I be able to use itunes and harge my ipod without issue? second, the files that could not be healed, what happens to them? again thanks for your help. I think next time, I am going to pay extra money and buy a Mac.


----------



## BeasleyBiz

http://www.beasleybiz.com/avg.jpg

I have posted a screenshot of what AVG exceptions should look like (This is Version 8.5 Free)


----------



## harpersneil

BeasleyBiz said:


> For the time being do not quarantine files. Open AVG and click on Tools>Advanced Settings. Then click on Exceptions (under Resident Shield) and click Add Path. Use the Tree to navigate to My Computer Crogram Files iTunes. Add that folder to the exceptions.
> Click Apply and Ok, the follow those directions again to add an exception for the iPod folder.
> Remember these steps because as soon as fix is released you want to undo it.


Firstly, thank you so much! Your advice was spot on, totally fixed the issue I was having. I'm one of those crafty kids who's Jailbroken their iphone and I suspected that I had somehow corrupted itunes... not the case.
Anyone else having the same problem, just follow this advice and add itunes and ipod folders to Exceptions and you'll have no problems. I suppose now we've just got to wait for an update from either Apple or AVG?


----------



## BeasleyBiz

By adding the exception as long as you did not heal or remove then yes you should be able to use iTunes normally (I could on all three systems) You will not want to remove the exceptions until AVG has released an update with this issue fixed. If you cannot start iTunes you can try to run the installer and choose the repair option if it offers that, I can't remember if it does. On one of my systems iTunes acted like it was running the installer and started fine after (i am assuming) repairing some files.

Addendum: I have relied on Techguy Forums for a long time. Usually by the time I encounter a problem someone has already had it and member shave helped to fix it. When I saw that was not the case tonight I joined (which I should have done long ago rather than lurking). I am glad I was of help. Goodnight all!


----------



## harpersneil

BeasleyBiz said:


> By adding the exception as long as you did not heal or remove then yes you should be able to use iTunes normally (I could on all three systems) You will not want to remove the exceptions until AVG has released an update with this issue fixed. If you cannot start iTunes you can try to run the installer and choose the repair option if it offers that, I can't remember if it does. On one of my systems iTunes acted like it was running the installer and started fine after (i am assuming) repairing some files.
> 
> Addendum: I have relied on Techguy Forums for a long time. Usually by the time I encounter a problem someone has already had it and member shave helped to fix it. When I saw that was not the case tonight I joined (which I should have done long ago rather than lurking). I am glad I was of help. Goodnight all!


Thankfully I didn't attempt to Heal or Remove any of the 'infections' as I knew (guesssed really!) that there wouldn't be a problem with iTunes. I did however, uninstall iTunes to make sure it wasn't corrupted. However, when I tried to re-install it, AVG was having none of it and installation failed over and over again. I was too nervous to switch off AVG as I suspected that something was wrong... and that's when I found your thread. Thank you again, I'm now a member thanks to you!


----------



## pkalhan

shoot, I did try to heal and remove files. does that mean I am screwed???


----------



## harpersneil

pkalhan said:


> shoot, I did try to heal and remove files. does that mean I am screwed???


Sorry friend, I wouldn't know. Ask BeasleyBiz!

Good luck!


----------



## Sheep040891

Try BeasleyBiz's way this works although you may have to restart after doing so for it to take affect. Itunes should then open without problems. Its a false positive, Itunes is safe.


----------



## perfume

Among the free A-Vs available, AVG is not oft recommended here! If folks with AVG just type in "AVG" in the search box provided in the site, you will see how negatively it is viewed!

I have Kaspersky Internet Security Suite2009 and just now downloaded the new version of iTunes and no alerts and no malware signals which MBAM (real-time) comes up with "in a flash".

I do not want to disappoint those with AVG, but there are better bets available out there for free!

Even if an A-V comes with a false-positive Trojan, just submit it to virustotal or jotti's malware scan where 15-21 A-Vs give thier verdict on the suspect file. As cookiegal mentioned, the panic created by AVG has to be submitted to them (AVG)!


----------



## pkalhan

i did try it his way but he also said do not heal or remove files which i did. I did not have a lot of song purchased on itunes, but still would hope everything is ok. Also, I do not want my ipod to get jack next time I hook it up to my pc.


----------



## Keeg0001

I'm experiencing the same issue. Running AVG right now and it's found a number of Trojan horses. I'm suspicious because it's all related to ITunes and I ran a scan yesterday the same time and there wasn't an issue. I don't use this computer unless I'm running my media centre, so it's unlikely that it was infected with anything. 

Not willing to heal anything until I review AVG's updates. 

The work around works fine but it raises the risk level with other viruses or trojan horses.


----------



## harpersneil

I wouldn't worry about your Music as they are stored in a different folder and, therefore, should be totally unaffected. However... (there's always one of those!) you won't be able to sync your iPod without a working copy of iTunes. Have you uninstalled iTunes yet? If you haven't, do so. Let me know how you go.


----------



## harpersneil

perfume said:


> Among the free A-Vs available, AVG is not oft recommended here! If folks with AVG just type in "AVG" in the search box provided in the site, you will see how negatively it is viewed!
> 
> I have Kaspersky Internet Security Suite2009 and just now downloaded the new version of iTunes and no alerts and no malware signals which MBAM (real-time) comes up with "in a flash".
> 
> I do not want to disappoint those with AVG, but there are better bets available out there for free!
> 
> Even if an A-V comes with a false-positive Trojan, just submit it to virustotal or jotti's malware scan where 15-21 A-Vs give thier verdict on the suspect file. As cookiegal mentioned, the panic created by AVG has to be submitted to them (AVG)!


Thanks for the tip. I always thought AVG was kinda cool (well, I've never gotten infected... the computer that is, not me personally).

Do you think you could post a link to YOUR recommended A-V? Huge help is you could.

Thanks


----------



## etc123

The solution to this can be found on GeekPolice:

http://www.geekpolice.net/computer-security-f27/trojan-horse-smallbog-solution-t12043.htm


----------



## polbas

I am having the same problem as every one else...but due to my thousands of $$ in Itunes I did what I thought was the best thing and moved to vault and then emptied vault...on scans it had shown 93 trojans...I am now currently running AVG and it has shown another 197trojans in my Itunes folders....one has even shown on my external hard drive where I store my library....as far as I know I now have to uninstall Itunes and reinstall....why is this happening...I thought my comp had become infected so did the norm...and now find I am not the only person...sorry if this has gotten to the wrong area..am new to this site and did not know how to add my post...thanks for any help...


----------



## farknben

etc123 said:


> The solution to this can be found on GeekPolice:


The info in the link you posted is already mentioned several times in this thread. Stop trying to steal users.

Thanks to everybody for the info so far.

I tried to remove and heal some files also, and removed Itunes from my puter. Not in a big hurry to use Itunes. Should I just wait till A-G gets an update?

Also since it was mentioned, could somebody link a more trusted program(s)? Thanks


----------



## perfume

harpersneil said:


> Thanks for the tip. I always thought AVG was kinda cool (well, I've never gotten infected... the computer that is, not me personally).
> 
> Do you think you could post a link to YOUR recommended A-V? Huge help is you could.
> 
> Thanks


Dear harpersneil,
One can uninstall iTunes"* completely "* using the Revo Uninstaller( Free). Link :www.revouninstaller.com . Go to level 4. You will have to wrangle with the "registry" which if done carefully should be ok.

My experience with free A-Vs is limited to AVG and it was "near brain trauma" and i escaped since i am an Alien! Jokes apart, *1)Avira Antivir,2) Avast ,3) Comodo Internet Suite, 4) PC Tools Antivirus and Threatfire Antivirus (Free editions),etc! *http://www.thefreecountry.com/security/antivirus.shtml

Members in this site recommend either Avira Or Avast. Best wishes!:up:


----------



## mckatty

Ok so I have this problem too, and being quite the novice I tried to uninstall/reinstall itunes. 
Downloading the latest version was blocked by AVG, but then the older version of itunes appeared on my desktop. It wouldn't open though, saying the library was created in a more recent version. 

I followed the advice here and added itunes and ipod filepaths to the exceptions for AVG, then had another crack at uninstalling itunes starting from the 'itunes set-up' file that I found in c:downloaded programmes. Couldn't see any trace of itunes after that so I tried downloading it again, and was again blocked by AVG. 

Help??


----------



## Stormstout

AVG now has an update that should fix this problem, mckatty. Just open up the AVG User Interface, Update Now, it should show you the update, and you should be set.


----------



## Dargavie

Finally AVG Are quick off the mark with the fix
Thanks all.
*************


----------



## motulracing

i just read how to avoid

_Link removed by Cookiegal_

Note: Being a first time poster and since this site cannot be verified, I've removed the link.


----------



## polbas

For all those having the Itunes problem...I have taken the advice posted ...I opened my AVG and clicked on updates....and sure enough there was an update....then I went to my "add/remove" in control panel....I clicked on Itunes then the link that said "support information "..then clicked on repair....and low and benold it repaired it....I had tried this earlier but kept getting blocked by AVG...seems our problems are over....at last....hope it works for you guys too.....good luck


----------



## polbas

Many Thanks..yes it worked..by updating..then going to Itunes in "add remove" in control panel...then I clicked on support info...and clicked repair...AND IT WORKED....WOO HOO...had tried it earlier but got blocked by AVG...seems our worries are over...hope it works as well for everyone...Good Luck All...


----------



## Sheep040891

harpersneil said:


> I wouldn't worry about your Music as they are stored in a different folder and, therefore, should be totally unaffected. However... (there's always one of those!) you won't be able to sync your iPod without a working copy of iTunes. Have you uninstalled iTunes yet? If you haven't, do so. Let me know how you go.


Dont uninstall Itunes theres no need!


----------



## Cookiegal

As this false positive has been fixed by AVG, I'm going to close this thread.

The recommended fix is to first update AVG to get the new definitions and then do a repair of iTunes as suggested by BeasleyBiz in the following thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/6827921-post33.html


----------

